

Microsoft Design Language (MDL) - official replacement for 'Metro' style apps. - damian2000
http://www.zdnet.com/microsoft-design-language-the-newest-official-way-to-refer-to-metro-7000006526/

======
damian2000
Pronounced 'Muddle'?

